# I had my first visit with a therapist



## Lorsss (Nov 8, 2019)

my parents forced me to visit a therapist because I annoy them all the time talking about surgeries and aesthetics.

the visit consisted essentially in she asking me about my experiences, my feelings and my obsession with Looks

after the visit I just feel very apathetic. I know psychotherapy cannot make me more succesful with women, but now I feel less raging and more indifferent towards my inceldom.

(my inceldom is not kissless virginity because I have had a fat girlfriend)


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 8, 2019)

CUCK


----------



## Enlil (Nov 8, 2019)

>female therapist 

low iq move man.


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 8, 2019)

Enlil said:


> >female therapist
> 
> low iq move man.


I was forced by my parents to visit her


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 8, 2019)

Therapists===>blue pilled faggotry just find ways to cool off from the blackpill rage i noticed that it's fading with time i am not as angry as i was 2 years ago i just do what i love and seize the day


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 8, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I was forced by my parents to visit her


same

got heightmogged by her brutally on the first appointment. i raged so hard


----------



## Enlil (Nov 8, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Therapists===>blue pilled faggotry just find ways to cool off from the blackpill rage i noticed that it's fading with time i am not as angry as i was 2 years ago i just do what i love and seize the day


but they are my only way to get drugs?


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 8, 2019)

Boyo she will be able to afford a Ferrari after she’s done with you


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> same
> 
> got heightmogged by her brutally on the first appointment. i raged so hard


Went to a female therapist years ago told me i am super tall there's no way you can't get a gf i told her i can't get the ones i want (stacies)


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 8, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Went to a female therapist years ago told me i am super tall there's no way you can't get a gf i told her i can't get the ones i want (stacies)


brutal


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hop on a roid cycle

you have nothing to lose. Judging from your pics you look like a frail 15 year old.

it will change your life

you wont regret it


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 8, 2019)

my therapist told me that the receptionist called me handsome on the first meeting

all i needed


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 8, 2019)

Dark Badboy said:


> Hop on a roid cycle
> 
> you have nothing to lose. Judging from your pics you look like a frail 15 year old.
> 
> ...


I will start in December


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 8, 2019)

Why do you constantly talk about blackpills to bluepilled boomers. The only expected result is the shrink where they sent you.


2peasinapod said:


> my therapist told me that the receptionist called me handsome on the first meeting
> 
> all i needed


Handsome, but not hot. I'm called handsome a lot of times, but I feel is like saying you're attractive, but not quite yet there to make my vagina dripping wet.


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 8, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> my therapist told me that the receptionist called me handsome on the first meeting
> 
> all i needed


"when your father talked about your stituation I expected to see an ugly guy coming here"


----------



## Zygos4Life (Nov 8, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> my therapist told me that the receptionist called me handsome on the first meeting
> 
> all i needed


@EternalLearner


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 8, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> @EternalLearner


We coule make a best of one day


----------



## DOggo (Nov 8, 2019)

what kind of rich autist has a therapist?


----------



## Julian (Nov 8, 2019)

my friends at school are blackpilled what more do you need


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 8, 2019)

Tbh keep the blackpill, looks theory, halo effect and looksmaxing to yourself. I tried to explain the halo effect and importance of looksmaxing to my family and they called me ungrateful.


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Went to a female therapist years ago told me i am super tall there's no way you can't get a gf i told her i can't get the ones i want (stacies)


Same with me. People be like "You don't need to improve your looks" Okay fine then I guess I'll settle for landwhales and 3/10 foids.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 8, 2019)

Only retards talk to people about the contents of this forum and that of the like


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 8, 2019)

@Lorsss do you identify as incel?


----------



## FromEE (Nov 8, 2019)

Pretty weak mental state ngl, I thought I was weak mentally. How do you take the blackpill shit to the heart? Blackpill is true but don't let it affect you in such a way wtf? I will never understand how someone can rage from blackpills.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 8, 2019)

FromEE said:


> Pretty weak mental state ngl, I thought I was weak mentally. How do you take the blackpill shit to the heart? Blackpill is true but don't let it affect you in such a way wtf? I will never understand how someone can rage from blackpills.


Ya high iq niggas like us already knew subconsciously but the black pill just materialised it for me


----------



## FromEE (Nov 8, 2019)

apollothegun said:


> Ya high iq niggas like us already knew subconsciously but the black pill just materialised it for me


I will never understand how these people take this shit to the heart and start raging about it. Crazy, it's the life we live in, you can't change anything about it so why the fuck even rage about something you can't control jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 8, 2019)

FromEE said:


> I will never understand how these people take this shit to the heart and start raging about it. Crazy, it's the life we live in, you can't change anything about it so why the fuck even rage about something you can't control jfl.


Yh they are kinda entitled ngl I always expected the absolute worst from a young age


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 8, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> @Lorsss do you identify as incel?


if refusing to commit to a fat girl is volceldom, then I am a volcel


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 8, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> if refusing to commit to a fat girl is volceldom, then I am a volcel


How fat we talkin


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 8, 2019)

apollothegun said:


> How fat we talkin


I estimate 35% body fat, she always lied about her weight


----------

